# Where are they ?????



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is anyone catching sheepies


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

went to pickens wed.nothing but blues.no sheeps seen.did meet a man eating pelican.that thing needs to be shoot.its a menace.almost bite my wife trying to steal her mullet.


----------



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

same here husband caught a blue and the pelicans stole that from me there quick!!!!


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

*by bow*

Shooting them with a bow works off the bob sykes bridge has been working...but you have to understand that they don't survive on fiddlers and shrimp they survive on the sustained frustrations of fishermen. Every time someone throws a dozen crabs in paper bag into the water and walks away 50 sheeps are born laughing  I love to hate this fish!


----------

